# XRAY T2 or Corally RDX



## T.J. (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi I am looking into getting the new XRAY T2 or the Corally RDX. I will mainly be racing on carpet but I will also be doing alot of Asphalt. I have heard that the Corally RDX is very delicate and can break easily. I dont hit stuff but I do hit the board's every once in a while. I plan on running stock and 19T touring on carpet and asphalt what do you suggest.


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Flip a coin.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 23, 2005)

I am hoping your not serious. I am ready to buy the Corally RDX but I just need to know is it fragile and does it break easily.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

He is right-they both are equally good on carpet and I would assume asphalt as well. The Xray has new suspension so there is no guarantee it will hod up like the old style did. The RDX can be fragile-but a Specialized RC hard bumper and hard foam bumper will alleviate a lot of breakage. By-the way-did I mention I have one for sale? :lol: Check in the for sale forums here. Its brand new sealed in the box carpet spec.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok one more thing. Does anybody know if Coraally is coming out with a new kit anytime soon. I wouldnt want to get one then have a new kit come out. What breaks on the Corally RDX the most.


----------



## Jochim_18 (Jun 14, 2002)

Corally is pretty tough car. I think the only fragile part in RDX is the rear body post mount.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

T.J. said:


> Ok one more thing. Does anybody know if Coraally is coming out with a new kit anytime soon. I wouldnt want to get one then have a new kit come out. What breaks on the Corally RDX the most.


So far they've only been coming out with updates for it, not new kits. (Which is another good thing about Corally)


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

I wouldn't stray from Xray. Why does anyone talk up these RDXs? I've never even seen one in a fast class... I have however seen them fall apart in stock time and time again.


----------



## Superfly1967 (Apr 26, 2003)

I have the Corally RDX and all I can say, is it is awesome. Four of us race them at our track, and man, can they get in and out of a turn quick. No T2's here, but the FK05 is a quality piece of equipment, how could anyone ever put down Xray. Not the fast car at our track, but they are the fast cars at all the pro events in mod.

Back to the Corally, as for being a little fragile, it can be. I have broken 2 steering knuckles, but I did get out of my zone and tag something pretty hard. I have also broken a couple of front body posts, but once again my fault. I do have the Kydex bumper and I believe that is a must. I would also recommend the aluminum steering knuckles, that is next on my list. I must reiterate, it is one hell of car.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

BradJ said:


> I wouldn't stray from Xray. Why does anyone talk up these RDXs? I've never even seen one in a fast class... I have however seen them fall apart in stock time and time again.



ANY factory driver can drive ANY car to the A-Main in mod....Stock and 19-Turn are the classes were the car really shows, and I believe the RDX has been doing pretty darn good there :thumbsup:


----------



## BradJ (Mar 30, 2004)

Yeah, ok.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Sorry guys, but there have been some very misleading posts in this thread. 

1. The RDX had 7 cars in the stock A-main, Xray 2, and 1 Losi at the On-road Nats. 

2. The best drivers will put whatever car they are given in the mains. A-C mains are usually 100% sponsored racers in stock, 19, and mod TC classes.

3. The T2 is not even out yet, so don't give it reviews or predictions. Only Hudy and a few Worlds Team level drivers have even seen it in person. 

4. Not one car stands out as the best. And you can't judge which one is fastest by its results from club racers.

5. If you are looking for a belt drive, here's a chart:

Yokomo BD-easiest to work on 
Xray FK05-most durable
Corally RDX-best all around
Losi JRX-S-ummm, nothing special about it
Schumacher Mi2-slow, but the new Mi2EC is said to be much better


----------



## beerbarron (Nov 14, 2005)

Sounds like you love Corally.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

I love Yokomo.


----------



## crisis641 (May 27, 2002)

I've got both an RDX and an FK05 that I bought at about the same time new about 5 months ago. up until last weekend my rdx was easily faster than my xray. I tried a few things on the xray and actually got it to be faster. The xray a tank. I've had xray cars for 4 years and i'd say total i've broken 5 parts. I'm already past that with the RDX after 5 months. I know the T2 isn't out yet but If right now i was making a choice between the RDX and a T2, i'd probably go for the T2, or you can pick up a good used FK05.


----------



## Z.Hallett (Dec 14, 2005)

i have an rdx. i shelved it. in one and a half months of racing i broke 5 arms, two shock towers, a top cf bumber plate, and the lower mounting plate. this was in stock racing. i have the rubber neck bumper and alum steering knuckles. most arm breaks came with a grazing of the boards. one right before a main. this thing is a piece. im runi my trustier, faster and stronger tc3.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

Z.Hallett said:


> i have an rdx. i shelved it. in one and a half months of racing i broke 5 arms, two shock towers, a top cf bumber plate, and the lower mounting plate. this was in stock racing. i have the rubber neck bumper and alum steering knuckles. most arm breaks came with a grazing of the boards. one right before a main. this thing is a piece. im runi my trustier, faster and stronger tc3.


 :freak:


----------



## T.J. (Jan 23, 2005)

Ok I have totally ruled out the new T2 because of part's avalibility at our local track. I have seen a RDX run at the track at that is one of the most hooked up car's that I have ever seen. There was also a FK05 thereand that was also very hooked up but the guy driving the FK05 was a better driver than the guy with the RDX. I am mainly going to be doing stock and 19T racing and maybe a little bit of MOD racing but not much. From what I have seen the Corally RDX has just dominated stock and 19T racing for a while. Now the guy running the RDX hit some stuff preaty hard but didnt break anything. What are the major upgrades to make the RDX bullet proof. Im guessing a harder wider bumper and some aluminum part's up front. Let me know if there is anything that I missed.


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

T.J. speed wise, the Yokomo is my favorite for stock and 19 turn racing on asphalt. All the cars (except the Losi and Mi2) can be made to run equal times, but some have conditions where they are easier to get fast than the other cars. 

i.e. 
The Xray is wicked fast on carpet
The RDX is great on high traction asphalt
The Yokomo BD is the best on medium to low traction asphalt or any rubber tire carpet class.


----------



## Eric_O (Jan 14, 2005)

T.J. said:


> Ok I have totally ruled out the new T2 because of part's avalibility at our local track. I have seen a RDX run at the track at that is one of the most hooked up car's that I have ever seen. There was also a FK05 thereand that was also very hooked up but the guy driving the FK05 was a better driver than the guy with the RDX. I am mainly going to be doing stock and 19T racing and maybe a little bit of MOD racing but not much. From what I have seen the Corally RDX has just dominated stock and 19T racing for a while. Now the guy running the RDX hit some stuff preaty hard but didnt break anything. What are the major upgrades to make the RDX bullet proof. Im guessing a harder wider bumper and some aluminum part's up front. Let me know if there is anything that I missed.


The only thing I got on mine is the Specialized R/C Rubberneck Bumper, and i've ONLY broken one steering knuckle for as long as i've had it (around 4-5 months) And yes, i've hit some things very hard, and some dead on stopping hits. IMO this car is just as durable, if not MORE durable than its competitiors...I've heard good things about the Kydex Bumper to compliment the Rubberneck, so i'd go with getting both. My .02

-Eric


----------



## STI~KILLER (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=133002


----------

